# Mazzer Mini Grinder with Timer ONLY £349



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

Special promotional offer only 3 left in stock!!

Mazzer Mini grinder with Timer

http://www.coffeeomega.co.uk/Coffee%20Grinders/mazzer-coffee-grinders/Mazzer%20Mini%20Grinder%20with%20Timer


----------

